# [Suche] Wer hilft mir mit Flyer-Design für Selbsthilfegruppe?



## Stephymeph (22. März 2005)

Hallo, 

ich hab eigentlich kein Riesen-Projekt, möchte aber trotzdem das Beste daraus machen und einen schönen Flyer machen für ein Selbsthilfeprojekt. Es handelt sich um einen Info-Flyer über eine Krankheit, also ein sensibles Thema. Den Flyer sieht man unter http://www.trich.de/flyertest.pdf . Ich hab den soweit mit InDesign gemacht, aber der is so kahl und ich wollte zumindest die Überschriften irgendwie in Szene setzen. Ich dachte an evtl. geschwungene Linien...oder Verlaufslinien...aber das sieht so doof in Grau aus...dann hatte ich gepunktete Linien wie man sehen kann, aber auch das sieht irgendwie doof aus.
Gedruckt wird leider voraussichtlich in s/w, evtl auf farbigem Papier, das ist noch nicht klar.   

Wer hat Lust sich mal mit mir und dem Kram auseinanderzusetzen? Es sollte nicht allzuviel Zeit in Anspruch nehmen eigentlich, is ja nix Großes...aber über kreative, simple Ideen wär ich echt glücklich 

Alles Liebe
Steph


----------



## devilrga (22. März 2005)

Hi,
die Überschriften könntest du vielleicht etwas größer skalieren und dann einen Schlagschatten hinzufügen.

MfG


----------



## Stephymeph (24. März 2005)

Hm also ich habs mal ausprobiert und das sieht nix aus irgendwie...ich probier aber mal damit weiter.

Hat sonst noch jemand Ideen für die Gestaltung des Flyers?


----------



## fluessig (25. März 2005)

Es wäre doch passend, wenn die Überschriften von einem herausgerissenem Haar unterstrichen wären. Die etwas dickere Haarwurzel links und dann in einem sanften Schwung unter der Überschrift. Insgesamt die Überschrift dann etwas größer. 

Vielleicht kannst du den Text auch so schreiben, dass du wichtige Punkte in einem Kästchen zusammenfasst. Als Blickfang zur jeweiligen Überschrift (da wo der Text länger ist).


----------



## Mamphil (26. März 2005)

Hi!

Ein kurzer Kommentar: Du hast viel zu viel Text und Informationen auf dem Flyer! Ich fände es angenehmer, wenn mehr Platz (in Form von Lücken) wäre. Zum Beispiel könntest du den Text in anderthalbfachen Zeilenabstand setzen und über den Zwischenüberschriften immer noch einen Zentimeter Platz lassen.

Dann sieht das ganze viel angenehmer aus!

Frohe Ostern!
Mamphil


----------



## Stephymeph (30. April 2005)

Kann mir einer von Euch sagen, wie ich ein Haar gezeichnet kriege? Oder wie ich ein Haar als Grafik verwenden kann für meine Zwecke?


----------



## Mamphil (30. April 2005)

Hi!

http://images.google.de/images?q=Haarwurzel
Dort suchst du dir einfach eine schöne Haarwurzel aus und zeichnest diese nach. Danach kommt noch das eigentliche Haar dran. Fertig 

Mamphil


----------

